# Happy Barringtine's Day!



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Yes, it was six years ago today that Barrington was rescued from the shelter. His rescuer, named Sandra, had been holding on to the name "Barrington," because she'd seen the name in a book, and it was supposed to mean "beloved one."

She had been told of a Golden mix at the shelter; she had the cage number for the dog. As she walked down the row of pens, she was looking at dogs instead of cage numbers. In one of the pens, a little white dog came to the gate to greet her. Sandra bent down and got close to the gate, and he stuck his nose through the fencing and gave her a little kiss on her nose. 

At that time, a shelter employee came up and asked if she could help. Still looking at the little white dog, she handed the employee the piece of paper with the cage number on it, saying "I'll take this guy and the one in the cage number on the paper."

The employee responded, "You've found the cage number..." The white dog was the mix she's been sent to rescue! _He was three days past his termination date..._

So, Sandra named him Barrington, because he was such a sweetie, and because it was Valentine's Day 2001.

Barrington came to live with us in June 2001, and he has brought us many blessings. So, Happy Barringtine's Day to everyone!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Happy Barrington's Day...... Hope you have a nice day Buddy


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Happy "gotcha day" Barrington! You are one lucky guy!


----------



## King (Feb 10, 2007)

So he has his special day too......... How Sweet !! Does he have a Sweet Tooth


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

King said:


> So he has his special day too......... How Sweet !! Does he have a Sweet Tooth


Yes, he does! He loves to catch marshmallows.  That is a rare treat for him, but occasionally, when I'm making hot chocolate, I'll flip a few to him.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh what a sweet, special story! Happy Barringtine's day to you too!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Happy Barringtine's Day! That indeed is a special Valentine's present (to you and to him).


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

OK, so I dug around on an old hard drive and found Barrington's rescue bio, complete with his photo. Here's what appeared on the Dixie Golden Retriever Rescue site in March of 2001:

_*Barrington* I am a 9 month old, light blonde, cute, golden mix male. I love people, chasing balls, and I get along with other dogs. I am crate trained. Like all young dogs I can be quite active so I need a fence to run around in. Of course, like all puppies, once I run off my energy, I like to crash next to my Mom for a little snooze._


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Happy Barrington's Day! What a great story; thanks for sharing it with us. Give him an extra hug for me!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

I will. I love that photo...he was a MESS!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Jeff........Barrington is a very handsome boy..... He is so lucky you and Karen found him and gave him a wonderful place to live......


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Jeff........Barrington is a very handsome boy..... He is so lucky you and Karen found him and gave him a wonderful place to live......


Thank you...but I often think that _we _are the lucky ones. He is a fantastic dog.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

What a great story to warm the soul...Happy Barringtine's day for sure!!!


----------

